# What Do You Guys Make of the Upcoming STAR WARS Sequel Trilogy?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_sequel_trilogy

Not too sure about this...it's like JJ Abrams thinks because he took on a (flawed in my opinion) vision of Roddenberry's _Trek_ he can now take on Lucas' _Wars_ empire...

Don't know if I'm feeling this; what are your thoughts?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I've liked a lot of his work, and will hope for the best. But it dose seem like a massive undertaking. After all I didn't dislike much about the newer trilogy outside Jar Jar. 









Wicket


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

What do you make of this upcoming trilogy, though, beginning with what is being called EPISODE VII?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I dont


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Huh?

Had you heard about this before this thread?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry premature send. I can't really see how to work in the old characters in with so much time between trilogies. And I'm don't think you can really go the route of the new Star Trek. To me it just seems how can you make it make sense. It should be interesting how they bring back the "force" like rebuilding the Jedi possibly.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

My thoughts are similar to yours with regard to this...:T


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm optimistic about the project. No matter how good the film purists will complain about how it doesn't hold true to the original. 

As long as the story is compelling, the acting is good, and there are no blatant plot holes I'll be happy.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> I'm optimistic about the project. No matter how good the film purists will complain about how it doesn't hold true to the original.
> 
> As long as the story is compelling, the acting is good, and there are no blatant plot holes I'll be happy.


My thoughts exactly. Nothing beats a good story line plot and good acting.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Had you fellas heard about this prior?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It's news to me, but I've never really been a SW fanboy. Maybe the special effects will be more realistic this time around (those phaser blasts need some help). It should also appeal more to the older audience, Disney is very good at this so I am looking forward to that aspect. I love sci-fi so it will be one to watch.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I, for one, am questioning the ultimate success of this with diehard fanboys if Abrams' "take" on Lucas' universe is anything like his vision for Trek...


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, to be frank I was not impressed with the prequels, terrible acting (young and older annakins), corny lines, lousy plots. Whoever created Jar Jar Binks should be hung... 

I think the sequels will be a lot better.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

J.J. Abrams is a star wars fanboy so I'm hoping for the best. lets just hope they don't hire Damon Lindelof for the writer


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Had you fellas heard about this prior?


Yes: 

Disney buys Lucasfilm, new Star Wars films coming (thread from Nov 2012)
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/movies-tv-shows-hollywood/62858-disney-buys-lucasfilm.html

JJ Abrams to direct Episode VII (thread from January 2013)
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rs-episode-vii-heres-why-were-optimistic.html

Stand-alone Star Wars films about Yoda, Han Solo, Boba Fett (thread from February 2013)
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ney-slated-2015-but-will-arrive-schedule.html 

You hadn't heard about this prior?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> ...it's like JJ Abrams thinks because he took on a (flawed in my opinion) vision of Roddenberry's _Trek_ he can now take on Lucas' _Wars_ empire...


Disney approached Abrams, due to his critical and commercial success resurecting the Star Trek franchise. As a life long Star Wars fan, what was he supposed to do, turn down the opportunity to work on a Star Wars film?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

A little off topic but dude Kingdom Hearts with a light saber!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally my thoughts are Disney+JJ+Lucas = Entertainment.
I dont see how this will be a flop in any way as Lucas has already said that he will remain on as a consultant. I think that Disney/Pixar's animation specialties will make these next 3 movies eye candy at the very least


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

jon96789 said:


> Well, to be frank I was not impressed with the prequels, terrible acting (young and older annakins), corny lines, lousy plots. Whoever created Jar Jar Binks should be hung...
> 
> I think the sequels will be a lot better.


LOL...yeah, the Jar Jar element has been bashed since the prequels' inception...

I agree about the Annakin/Haydensen's characterizations and how ridiculous they were, especially when he got closer and closer to "becoming" Vader...this wasn't handled properly by Lucas at all, IMO...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> J.J. Abrams is a star wars fanboy so I'm hoping for the best. lets just hope they don't hire Damon Lindelof for the writer


Yeah, well, he was _also_ a Trek fanboy and he screwed that up big time IMO, so I'm personally skeptical about this new trilogy attempt...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

sdurani said:


> Disney approached Abrams, due to his critical and commercial success resurecting the Star Trek franchise. As a life long Star Wars fan, what was he supposed to do, turn down the opportunity to work on a Star Wars film?


That may be, that Disney "approached him" about doing a _Wars_ continuation, but I'm not SAYING he should "turn down" an opportunity for doing one -- diehard Roddenberry-universe Trekkies (myself included) were very, very disappointed by the "world" that Abrams created with this new take, regardless of how much commerical success he had at the box office and with subsequent home video release sales (i.e. Blu-ray/DVD). I am merely saying I am very, very skeptical about the possible success with his take on _Wars_ if it turns out like what he attempted to do with his 2009 _Trek_. 

Kirk driving a Mustang as a snot-nosed young punk and nearly tumbling off a cliff to the Beastie Boys' "Saboutage" blaring in the background...while the _Enterprise_ is under construction in the distance at a "drydock" in Iowa? Yeah, okay. A nearly unrecognizable _Enterprise_ from the interior shots that came off looking like some kind of space-aged multi-dimensional warehouse or factory? Yeah, right. Characters that looked like they belonged in a Banana Republic ad...and Abrams' desperate attempt to "relate" to a generation raised on communcating through nothing more than their cell phones and their text abilities yet can't even put an English sentence together? Really? And what was with the pathetic take on the Chekov character? And Uhura and Spock having a love affair? Really? 

Don't get me started on the asinine Scotty take, either -- or the whole characterization mistake and inaccuracies involving Captain Pike. This was NOT any _Trek_ real fans remember, were used to or even recognized. If he does this to _Wars_, it's gonna be just as disappointing to the diehard fan base -- the fact that certain actors may be returning to reprise roles is encouraging, but I don't know how well this can be pulled off.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Yeah, well, he was _also_ a Trek fanboy...


_“While *I was never a fan of “Star Trek,”* I love movies, the idea of a big adventure told through a relatable character’s eyes. It’s my favorite thing in the world,” explains the director, who has been confirmed for another sci-fi giant: Star Wars Episode VII._

Star Trek Director J.J Abrams Opens Up on Not Being A Star Trek Fan 

J.J. Abrams “Never Liked” ‘Star Trek’: Video

http://www.startrek.com/database_article/abrams



Osage_Winter said:


> This was NOT any _Trek_ real fans remember, were used to or even recognized.


Indeed, it was deliberately NOT made for the fanbase (wouldn't have been commercially viable) but instead for general audiences. 

As a log time fan of the original series (geeky enough to know who the captain of the Enterprise was before Pike), I loved both of Abrams' Trek movies. He nailed my favourite aspect of Star Trek: Roddenberry's positive view of the future.


Osage_Winter said:


> If he does this to Wars, it's gonna be just as disappointing to the diehard fan base...


"If"? Disney and Lucasfilm are counting on him doing the same thing for the Star Wars franchise, otherwise they wouldn't have gone after him for the job.

George Lucas Excited For J.J. Abrams' Star Wars: He 'Understands' The Story


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

sdurani said:


> _“While *I was never a fan of “Star Trek,”* I love movies, the idea of a big adventure told through a relatable character’s eyes. It’s my favorite thing in the world,” explains the director, who has been confirmed for another sci-fi giant: Star Wars Episode VII._
> 
> Star Trek Director J.J Abrams Opens Up on Not Being A Star Trek Fan
> 
> ...


As well all know, ANYTHING can happen in Hollywood and someone can pull out of a project at the last second -- I have seen it countless times before...thus, why I said "if"...


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> That's interesting because nearly every article I ever read about his connections to Trek...


Do you have links to any of those articles (like I provided) where he says he was a "Trek fanboy" (like you claimed)?


Osage_Winter said:


> I was horrifically disappointed and insulted by what I saw.


Understood; and no one is asking you to like what you saw. But do you understand that both his Star Trek films were successful, commercially AND critically (87% at RT), resurecting a franchise that was all but dead? _That's_ why Disney and Lucasfilm pursued him for the job of resurecting Star Wars. 

You might not like what he did with Star Trek, but the people behind Star Trek (Paramount) liked it so much that they wanted more (Star Trek Into Darkness). AND, the people behind Star Wars (Lucasfilm) liked what he did so much that they want him to do the same for their franchise. If the 2009 Star Trek movie really was the horror you describe, none of the above would have happened.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A reminder of the forum rules:

*Please be polite, courteous and respectful of other members, as well as all products and services discussed. There is no need to be condescending or overly critical...

*Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/misc.php?do=cfrules#ixzz2WHuQDwpH

Posts in this thread have been removed and edited and the members sent private messages. Please remember that we enforce our rules strictly and post in the spirit of sharing information and expressing your opinions with respect and humility.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Now, back to the original question.

I am a fan of Star Wars and Star Trek and have enjoyed most of the movies in each set of stories. Some were better than others, but most were fun. That is why I watch TV and movies. Whether a movie adheres to someone's notion about what the stories should be does not really interest me. I take each movie on its own terms and view it for the pleasure and excitement that it might provide for the time that I watch it.

I look forward to more Star Wars films, just like I did the recent Star Trek films. I enjoyed the latter and the slightly different take on the original stories. Others may have differing opinions and that is fine, but I prefer to not over analyze the relationships between the films, nor the intent of artists. 

My take is that I'll watch it when it comes out and hopefully enjoy it. But I am perhaps something of a simpleton when it comes to entertainment. I expect it to entertain and if it does that I am content.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

sdurani said:


> Do you have links to any of those articles (like I provided) where he says he was a "Trek fanboy" (like you claimed)?


Why does that even matter? I'm not here to debate what I heard a filmmaker say in some interview or in a press conference once; I just know I overheard and read it...as you have cited the opposite. So, there are apparently some conflicting reports from Abrams out there. The argument here is so unimportant in the light and context of other elements, it doesn't even warrant scouring the Internet and hunting down information about what he may have said or not said; this thing is going off the rails.



> Understood; and no one is asking you to like what you saw. But do you understand that both his Star Trek films were successful, commercially AND critically (87% at RT), resurecting a franchise that was all but dead? _That's_ why Disney and Lucasfilm pursued him for the job of resurecting Star Wars.


This isn't about _me_ or making me "understand" anything about this situation; we're arguing opinion and semantics at this point -- yes, I realize his 2009 attempt at Trek was well-regarded and I am in the definitive minority about not caring for it. I take full responsibility for that standpoint, as I did when I first reviewed the film for several publications I work for on a freelance basis. I simply didn't like it, regardless of how much money he brought in with it or what the critical appreciation for it was -- plenty of so-called "critics" have called films "gems" of which the majority thought they were absolute bombs. 



> You might not like what he did with Star Trek, but the people behind Star Trek (Paramount) liked it so much that they wanted more (Star Trek Into Darkness). AND, the people behind Star Wars (Lucasfilm) liked what he did so much that they want him to do the same for their franchise. If the 2009 Star Trek movie really was the horror you describe, none of the above would have happened.


That's fine -- they probably did like what he did with it. But Paramount Studios is not Gene Roddenberry nor do they have access to his heart and soul, which is now occupying a different reality. I am sure that if asked, he wouldn't approve of what was created (the approval by Leonard Nimoy notwithstanding). 

As I said, this whole thing has gone off the rails already and is going into familiar territory...a territory I am uncomfortable with, as it seems that argument baiting is taking place when I merely stated my feelings and opinions on the matter. I am unsubscribing -- from my own, if you can believe that -- this thread to take the higher ground and to avoid taking the proverbial bait...thank you, everyone else who contributed to the thread in a cohesive, non-argumental manner. Hope the new Wars is everything you may have hoped it to be when it arrives. :T

There will be no further discussion from me in this thread due to nothing more than an unsubscription to it.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> I just know I overheard and read it...as you have cited the opposite. So, there are apparently some conflicting reports from Abrams out there.


If you're going to make the claim that _"he was also a Trek fanboy"_, then it isn't unreasonable to ask you to support that assertion. By comparison, rather than ask anyone to take my word for it, folks reading this thread can scour the internet to find that there are no conflicting reports from Abrams about him not being a Star Trek fan.


Osage_Winter said:


> Paramount Studios is not Gene Roddenberry nor do they have access to his heart and soul, which is now occupying a different reality. I am sure that if asked, he wouldn't approve of what was created (the approval by Leonard Nimoy notwithstanding).


If Paramount, with their decades long relationship with Roddenberry, don't know what is in his heart and soul, they how are you so "sure" that he wouldn't approve of what was created? 

As for Nimoy, his comments were more than mere approval:


> “It’s a gigantic canvas with wonderful, intimate character-driven moments,” Nimoy said. “There’s a huge scale to the film but there are these small moments and that is special.”
> 
> “My wife is not an action film fan, she’s not a science fiction or adventure fan. This isn’t the type of film we would choose to go see together. She respects what ‘Star Trek’ has meant for us as a career and as a source of creating a great lifestyle for us. But we watched this film and around 15 minutes before it was over she turned to me and said, ‘I don’t want this movie to end.’ That is big stuff.”


And who would know Roddenberry's heart and soul better than his own son Rod:


> I began very apprehensive. Someone new was coming in, and they were gonna do my dad’s “Star Trek.” And they even put a commercial out saying, “This is not your father’s ‘Star Trek.’” Which concerned me for two reasons. My love, my respect for my father. What that name means to fans, and the fans’ expectations. I really wanted to make sure they were protected. A lot of them look to the Roddenberrys to make sure this doesn’t go down the wrong road. So, scared, apprehensive. But I’m also not a problem starter, so I wasn’t going to go stomping my feet and knocking on doors and saying, “You’d better do this right.”
> 
> Uh, when I sat in the theater and saw it, I have to say I was blown away. Bottom line, I was very impressed, very happy. J.J. and [Alex] Kurtzman and [Roberto] Orci, the two writers, did a fantastic job. I think they’re a great team. I’m guessing that Kurtzman and Orci, being fans of “Star Trek,” kept it true to the philosophy, kept it true to the time line and they were able to take their own time line to make changes. And J.J. made it a roller-coaster ride for everyone to enjoy. They brought it out of the old and into the new. They made “Star Trek” cool again.
> 
> At the same time, all the hard-core original fans, myself being one of them, their time line is not disturbed. They didn’t say “screw you” to that and just rewrite it. It’s an alternate reality, and I am fine with that. I am thrilled about that.


----------



## moosejr (Mar 24, 2013)

Have to just wait and see where Disney takes Star Wars. I like some of the movies Disney has done National Treasure and Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------

